# PC "drosseln" ?



## Mister Magoo (20. August 2004)

Hallo!
Da ich bis vor kurzem den PC vorallem zum Spielen benutzt habe, hat er eine sehr hohe "Leistung".
Um im Internet ein paar Seiten anzuschauen oder e-Mails abzuholen brauche ich natürlich nicht soviel.
Abgesehen von dem Stromverbrauch, strahlt er (vor allem im Sommer) eine wahnsinns Hitze aus.

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob man die Leistung einfach etwas „drosseln“ könnte (BIOS?).

CPU    1500
Grafik 128MB


----------



## JoKne (20. August 2004)

Ja, das geht natürlich.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das unbedingt sinnvoll ist einen 1,5 Ghz pc runterzutackten, aber wenn du möchtest...!

Was ist es denn für eine CPU?

Normal solltest du im Bios mit FSB und Multiplikator runtergehen können.
Wenn du ihn dann z.B. auf 800 Mhz runter taktest könntest zu zusätzlich noch die Vcore verringern. Dadurch würde dein Prozessor weniger Strom ziehen und hätte auch weniger Abwärme.

128 MB Grafik sagen über die Leistung der Karte sehr wenig aus. Es gibt auch Geforce 4 Mx mit 128 MB :>.

Normalerweise kannst du mit Powerstrip die Ausbremsen GPU und Speicher.
Einfach runtertackten wie beim Prozessor.

Naja, mit deinen genannten Infos kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen, vielleicht konnte ich dir ja helfen.


----------



## Mister Magoo (21. August 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4200
CPU        : AMD Athlon (TM) XP 1800+


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Es gibt auch Programme wie SlowDown, wo man Taktfrequenz unter Windows bequem runtersetzen kann. Sehr spaßig wird es bei 1 MHz ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------

